# Adjectives like dives



## DieuEtMonDroit

I know that the adjektiv "dives" is conjugated like a normal third declination noun, while most orders 3-adejektives are conjugated as an u-noun.

My question is if there are any more adjektives like "dives".


----------



## Cagey

I am not certain that I understand your question and terminology.  However, the adjectives vetus (-eris) and pubes (-eris) both have -e in the ablative and -um in the genitive plural.  Is that what you mean?

(By the way, my grammar book hypothesizes [ditia] as the neuter nom/acc plural of dives, which makes it unlike a regular 3rd declension noun.)

I don't recognize the term "u-noun".  Could you give some examples?


----------



## se16teddy

My recollection from my school Latin is that _vetus, dives_ and _pauper_ are the three exceptional 3rd declension adjectives.  I don't think I ever learned _pubes_.


----------



## Anne345

and also : compos, deses, exul (exsul), princeps, particeps, sospes, superstes
and sometimes : immemor, inops, memor, plures, supplex, uber


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

I'm aware of that my question was not very well formulated and I've got some pretty cryptic answers. I will therefore give it a new shot here and now:

Most third declension adjectives are declined as follows:

The singular
(nom. _fortis_)
gen. _fort*is*_
dat. _fort*i*_
acc. _fort*em*_
abl. _fort*i*_

The plural
nom. _fort*es*_
gen. _fort*ium*_
dat. _fort*ibus*_
acc. _fort*es*_
abl. _fort*ibus*_

Now, there is the adjektiv "dives", that is declined in a sometimes different way. I've marked the differing forms with blue.

The singular
(nom. _dives_)
gen. _divit*is*_
dat. _divit*i*_
acc. _divit*em*_
abl. _divit*e*_

The plural
nom. _divit*es*_
gen. _divit*um*_
dat. _divit*ibus*_
acc. _divit*es*_
abl. _diviti*bus*_

I know that the adejctive "senex" is declined in the same way.
My question is hence if there are any other adjectives that are declined in the same way.


----------



## Cagey

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> I'm aware of that my question was not very well formulated and I've got some pretty cryptic answers. I will therefore give it a new shot here and now:
> 
> [....]
> 
> I know that the adejctive "senex" is declined in the same way.
> My question is hence if there are any other adjectives that are declined in the same way.



Thank you for the clarification.

I am under the impression that the above posts suggest adjectives that are declined in the same way that _dives_ is.   Are they not so declined according to your grammar books?  Or did you want more than the nominative forms of the adjectives?


----------



## Anne345

http://www.hhhh.org/perseant/libellus/aides/allgre/allgre.121.html


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

Well, the thing is I don't really have a latin grammar book. I only knew the two adejctives _dives _and _senex _that are declined in this way, but some of the above answers says that there are only three of these and _senex_ is not mentioned among them. I have also been given examples of nouns..


----------



## Cagey

DieuEtMonDroit said:


> Well, the thing is I don't really have a latin grammar book. I only knew the two adejctives _dives _and _senex _that are declined in this way, but some of the above answers says that there are only three of these and _senex_ is not mentioned among them. I have also been given examples of nouns..



In this case, I hope you find the link Anne provided useful.  At this link you will also find grammars that may be downloaded in PDF files, among other aids to learning Latin.

If there are words that you identify as nouns rather than adjectives, you should ask specific questions about those.


----------

